# Wife wants a bow! Little help!



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

My wife has decided she wants to bow hunt. I want to get here a good bow for Christmas. I'm not a bow hunter but she decided she wants to be a real hunter and use a bow. She a sharp shooter with a gun I guess she's looking for more of a challenge. Well. I need some advice how to go about this. What do I get her? Youth model? She wants pink... I think she could handle 30-45lbs of pull. Anywhere we can go try some out? Thinking I'll spend 5-6 hundred on it. HELP!!! 


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Take her to an archery shop and get professional advise.


----------



## Bryan24 (Aug 31, 2010)

i agree with redduck take her to an archery shop and they can get her draw length and pretty much everything u need to know


----------



## Joe84 (Apr 22, 2013)

I got mine a Bear Apprentace.. It has an adjustable draw leingth and poundage from 30-50 pounds... ( I think ).. Its a sweet shooting bow and wont break the bank... As mentioned above I would go to a pro shop to get her set up...
The options are endless..
Good luck.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

Bear or Diamond are good bows. Lot of women show the diamond as a first bow, lots of adjustment range


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Check out the Diamond Infinite Edge. It's not the highest end fastest FPS design, but it has a ton of adjustability ... and it comes in pink.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

redduck said:


> Take her to an archery shop and get professional advise.


This. My girlfriend shot several before she found the one she liked. Bows are a personal fit. Best to let her try them out and find the one she is comfortable with. I bought hers (and mine) at Santa Fe Archery. They were a lot of help and they have a ton of bows in stock. Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

I just bought my daughter one as well. Her first. We contemplated a higher end bow, but the reality of it is that she isn't gonna keep it long. Once she gets to shooting well, she will be ready to upgrade. That is when we will get her a higher-end bow. I bought her the Mission Craze(yes,it comes in pink) lots of adjustability on draw lenght and weight. She will eventually find her "sweet spot" on draw weight and we can base her next purchase partially on that. The Mission will then work well as a back-up.
Oh yea, $450 as a kit...not bad.
I very much agree on the archery shop though. Santa Fe Archery helped out a lot on helping us decide which way to go.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Keep in mind if you go with a bow that has 10# incremental adjustments on the limbs, get one where you are starting at the bottom of the range for the limbs. She will have a lot lighter draw weight just starting out because she is using muscles she isn't used to using, but it will increase as she uses it more.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Having two daughters that bowhunt and a gf, I have a little experience in this area. 

I would go to the Bow Zone in Spring and get Joey, Richard, or one of the other guys to help you. They can find out what draw length she has and let you know about options. They may have a few on hand that she can try out and see what feels best for her. Because you are not a bowhunter, I would think that getting expert advice, would out weight the few dollars you might save by buying online or used. 

You don't need top of the line, but you need good enough that she will have success and fun doing it. The equipment needs to fit her. Bows are not like guns, where anyone can pick it up and shoot it.

Best of luck.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Bryan24 said:


> i agree with redduck take her to an archery shop and they can get her draw length and pretty much everything u need to know


I agree with these 2 guys..A good Bow shop that has a indoor range and Helpful Knowledgable people..Willl cost More But it is money well spent..You will end up with The right equipment Set up Right.With all the free advise.. Wife Bow hunted for 20+ years tell shoulder problems shut her down...Get her a gift certificate to a good bow shop...


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Chunky said:


> Having two daughters that bowhunt and a gf, I have a little experience in this area.
> 
> I would go to the Bow Zone in Spring and get Joey, Richard, or one of the other guys to help you. They can find out what draw length she has and let you know about options. They may have a few on hand that she can try out and see what feels best for her. Because you are not a bowhunter, I would think that getting expert advice, would out weight the few dollars you might save by buying online or used.
> 
> ...


This is were I went! Got her a Mathews mission venture. She shot it 20yards was nailin the bullseye! I shot too and think I might be hooked! That's fun stuff. 800$ later and fully rigged out she's set up! So much for the surprise but hey she got what she wanted and was super excited!

F-n-F

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

That's great. If it gives something you both enjoy "hunting" so you can spend quality time together...it will be worth every penny. There are a number of fun 3-D archery events around the Houston area. Keep practice fun. You guys are welcome to come to my place and shoot sometime. I will set up the running pig


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

Bought my Daughter a Mathews Passion a few years back, now she's on the A&M archery team with the same bow.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

You'll be upgrading her before ya know it, I speak from experience!


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Quackerbox said:


> You'll be upgrading her before ya know it, I speak from experience!


Upgrade?! Thought I was set for a bit it was 800 big ones! Gotta get myself one now! This is what she got.

F-n-F

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

fouL-n-fin said:


> This is were I went! Got her a Mathews mission venture. She shot it 20yards was nailin the bullseye! I shot too and think I might be hooked! That's fun stuff. 800$ later and fully rigged out she's set up! So much for the surprise but hey she got what she wanted and was super excited!
> 
> F-n-F
> 
> Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


Chunky knows his stuff and you did great!!!


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

BT heartbreaker pink and black she'll love it !


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Didn't post last time for some reason.

F-n-F

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

I got my wifes at www.huntersfriend.com... i got her a diamond and it came ready to hunt with everything needed... it was even dead on at 20 yards (they even sight it in for you)... i think i paid around $500... but with everything on it (including arrows and broadheads) it was a dang good deal...


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

That's a nice bow, but you know....you should have posted a pic of her holding it or shooting it. We like seeing pics of girls enjoying our sport.


----------

